# 9 week old puppy and "gay tail"



## americanmuscle (Aug 10, 2013)

Does anyone have pics of adult pits with "Gay tails"? I'm just wondering what he will look like when he's full grown. Does he have a gay tail? Is there a way to correct or help it?


----------



## americanmuscle (Aug 10, 2013)

Heres another pic..


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

It does look gay....you can't correct it as it is a structural thing...but maybe he won't always hold it up as he matures??

Here is an adult dog I found online with a gay tail...


----------



## americanmuscle (Aug 10, 2013)

It there a possible way to tape it loosely to train it to be straight? Kind of like cropping a doberman or great dane's ears?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I've never heard of there being a way to tape or correct it. Your pup is cute, I'd just leave it alone


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I've never heard of there being a way to tape or correct it. Your pup is cute, I'd just leave it alone


Agreed, I would leave it alone too.

It might relax a bit we they grow. Are you planning on showing your dog is that the concern?


----------

